# Blind Comparison - Sibelius Oceanides op.73



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Another blind comparison for the Sibelians (and non-Sibelians) out there. Feel free to join in. Some background first (from Wiki)

_"The Oceanides (Finnish title: Aallottaret, translated to English as 'Nymphs of the Waves' or 'Spirits of the Waves', is a single-movement tone poem for orchestra written in 1913-14. The piece, which refers to the nymphs in Greek mythology who inhabited the Mediterranean Sea, in D major, consists of two subjects, said to represent the playful activity of the nymphs and the majesty of the ocean..... there are three informal stages: first, a placid ocean; second, a gathering storm; and third, a thunderous wave-crash climax. As the tempest subsides, a final chord sounds, symbolizing the mighty power and limitless expanse of the sea."_

6 recordings this time, as its only a short piece (9 - 12 minutes). As usual, if you know the identity of these recordings please don't reveal conductors or orchestras (you can PM me at any time, btw) but feel free to rank them in order from favourite to least favourite and maybe add some details of what you thought of the recording, performance, etc. A quick sentence would suffice (or more for those who want to expand).

Soon, I'll reveal all the recordings used. In the interests of discovery try not to cheat. You might find a recording by a performer you hadn't previously heard or rated. Here's the Dropbox links to good quality mp3s to listen to, below.

Recording A : https://www.dropbox.com/s/0vyi2qd4g1xmbcl/01 The Oceanides A.mp3?dl=0
Recording B : https://www.dropbox.com/s/aca6ezxxubskimi/02 The Oceanides B.mp3?dl=0
Recording C : https://www.dropbox.com/s/0kffigzg528421j/03 The Oceanides C.mp3?dl=0
Recording D : https://www.dropbox.com/s/w46le972h4d5t42/04 The Oceanides D.mp3?dl=0
Reciording E : https://www.dropbox.com/s/a8xrfgnbc7ow5y8/05 The Oceanides E.mp3?dl=0
Recording F : https://www.dropbox.com/s/kwbq54mbzbjj7gz/06 The Oceanides F.mp3?dl=0

Have fun!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks, I will try to listen this weekend.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks. I have had them playing in the background for a while - I'm still recovering from listening to Parsifal - and there are some good ones there. I think I know two of them (one is a favourite and the other much less so). I'll listen to them properly over the weekend.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I skipped the Sibelius 7th blind test. May have to check this one out after work, being it's a shorter work. Good call.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Briiiant, Merl! Thanks for setting this up. Now something fun after the holiday frenzy!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

What a wide range of tempi!! One of them is too fast, a couple are too sloooow. So far C is on top - nicely balanced recording, a bit reverbrant and plenty of detail without letting the detail overwhelm the flow.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I’ll start with these three that I actually have; and will spend more time listening to the rest tomorrow. 

A. Solid and non-sensational (in the good sense), and it brings out the “impression” of the music very well.

E. Occasionally playful, but unfortunately no storm is building up.

F. Majestic symphonic brilliance throughout. Perhaps a bit too serious for the nymphs to show up.

I like both A & F very much, even though they are rather different in character.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Listened to all of them!

A. Solid and non-sensational (in the good sense). It brings out the “impression” of the music very well.

B. “Doctor, I see nymphs!” … Playfulness 9 Majesty 1. A bit eccentric but interesting.

C. Expressive and sustains the build up to the crashing waves very well.

D. Playful nymphs. Unsettling gathering of the storm. Shattering crashing waves.

E. Occasionally playful, unfortunately no storm ever builds up, although the crashing waves have the most impressive timpani. 

F. Majestic symphonic brilliance throughout. Perhaps a bit too serious for the nymphs to show up.

And to rank them…. D > B/C > A/F >>>> E

E is definitely last, for the single reason that it sounds pedestrian in the middle section, even though the following timpani crescendi are awesome.

I like all the rest for their different ways. I would rank C & D above A & F.

Between C & D it’s difficult to choose, perhaps D above C because of the slightly more agile attacks.

B is the odd one out. That first theme always sounds playful throughout the piece. The climax towards the end is shattering enough. I’d slot it in after D.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Again I won't rank them. I think I know C and F - but only on the basis of checking them after listening (based on an identical timing) - and liked F very much but didn't greatly like C, which seemed to work too hard at phrasing and shaping (I was surprised to realise that it is one I have and hadn't been as unhappy with). Anyway,

A./ Nicely played and well-paced. Lovely detail and good climax. An attractive account that makes the work seem substantial
B./ Nicely atmospheric opening. Older and less well-played (a bit scrappy). The climax seems to go for terrifying rather than A’s more ecstatic result.
C./ A little slower, nicely played but seems to work hard where others sound more natural. Nice sense of there being something under the surface that is trying to burst out, though. 
D./ Older. I didn't find it so interesting.
E./ Starts nicely with flutes sounding natural and like they were indeed nymphs chattering away. Develops some nice restless detail in the middle so that it builds the climax from way back. I don't feel as negative as others about it and didn't get bored in the middle (it was too restless for that?).
F./ Again different. More shaped phrases. The same restlessness as E in the middle but it is better integrated into the whole. Nice soundscapes with an almost Wagnerian climax.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Kiki said:


> B is the odd one out. That first theme always sounds playful throughout the piece. The climax towards the end is shattering enough. I'd slot it in after D.


B is the odd one out as its not someone you'd normally associate with Sibelius' music.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Definitely wish to take part out of respect for Merl - I can rank them in order of preference (based primarily on dynamic range, melodic/rhythmic balance, tempi, and interpretation of composer's intent) and will provide further commentary if able -

1st - D

2nd - B

3rd - F

4th - C

5th - E

6th - A

Brilliant effort, Merl - :tiphat:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Merl said:


> B is the odd one out as its not someone you'd normally associate with Sibelius' music.


Mantovani and His Orchestra?

André Rieu and His Orchestra?

Percy Faith and His Orchestra?

Lawrence Welk and His Orchestra?

Paul Whiteman and His Orchestra?

Enoch Light and the Light Brigade?

Interesting fact - Percy Faith was Canadian - he is often credited with popularizing the "easy listening" or "mood music" format.

"Easy listening" or "mood music" is not to be confused with "Muzak" which was invented by an American - George Owen Squier - so blame them and not us, eh?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

^^ Yet another clean sweep


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I have difficulty ranking some of these so I will only go so far as to say that C remains my favourite. F leans too much to the extremes, parts of it almost sounded like Tapiola, which is not good. A is pleasant but didn't make much of an impression.

P.S. And my favourite was not amongst the six.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Becca said:


> ^^ Yet another clean sweep


Not just a pretty face, eh?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Lol. Great replies that brought a smile to my face. When do you want the answers? Today? Tomorrow? A few days?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Seeing as many of you PMd me, correctly identifying this one, I'll reveal that the *Sibelius F* recording was..........(drum roll)









The general consensus was that *Segerstam's* Oceanides is a more sensational recording and I'd echo that statement. It's one I like a lot, tbh, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Also a lot of you identified *Sibelius A* and that one was.........









*Gibson and the SNO*. Btw, if you want to hear this in the best sound then go for the 2004 remastered set that takes a lot of the harshness and glassiness off this reading. This one fared well too, being for some a sensible and well-rounded reading (the opposite to Segerstam). Again, this is another recording I like a lot. Gibson's Sibelius was very underrated, IMO.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

One recording that didn't get a lot of love was *recording E* which was............









.......from *Davis and the LSO*. I was suprised this wasn't a favourite, as even though it's a very broad reading it is very well played. Well done to a few people who recognised this one and PMd me.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

And congratulations to those people who correctly recognised the quirky *Recording B*. I said this wasn't a regular Sibelian and it certainly isn't. Well done to Becca and Kiki, who correctly sussed it was.........

View attachment 116861


*Jochum and the BRSO*'s 1955 analogue recording from this DG compilation. Personally, I love this one and whilst it's damned quick it's uniquely punchy and different enough to stand out from the crowd and feature here. I thought this one would catch you all out but again it was sussed. Jochum was a class act who rarely did anything bad. Did he?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Favorite is F for its lovely, lulling, oceanic rhythms.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

*Recording C* was largely occupied mainly the middle ground for many of you and it was...............









*Jarvi / Gothenburg*. Not one of my favourite accounts either, tbh.

And finally, *Recording D* was largely very popular yet hardly anyone recognised it, surprisingly, yet it's a classic mono recording from 1956......









Yes, it was *Boult and the LPO*.

Interesting how different opinions were on these recordings and it all goes to show we hear and like different things when listening to music. Thank you to all those who got involved with this comparison and for those who sent me PMs with their hunches. I enjoyed doing this one, a lot.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Boult! You got me there! :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It was the Davis that got me as I have that one but still didn't spot it. 

It was fun: thanks Merl.


----------

